# 04 (not 04.5) Sportsman 400 help please!



## battledonkey (Mar 21, 2012)

I posted this on the Polaris forum and got minimal help so hopefully my MIMB amigos can provide some insight:


Hi all,

I just bought a 2004 (not 2004.5) Sportsman 400 real cheap. It has a 6" gorilla lift on it now but all the axles are shot so I'm working on "ebaying" it back to stock. 

Here's my dilemma:
I have front axles from an 04.5 Sportsman 700 I had but unfortunately they're 2 different kinds of AWD hubs (04 takes hub fluid but 04.5 does not). If I were to swap the entire hub assemblies and put fluid less hubs on the bike I would pretty much end up with a full time 4x4 bike since 04 engages the hubs and 04.5 engages the front diff, correct?

Does anyone see why this wouldn't be an easy swap and/or why it would damage the bike?

Thanks in advance for any input,

Doyle


----------



## FABMAN (Dec 18, 2008)

interesting I have an 02 Polaris Magnum 500 and it engages at the differential the Hub. my only concern would be the axel length


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Yeah I think you're right. Cause your diff is always under power, and if you put hubs on it that were always locked, then you'd just be stuck in 4x4... But b/c of the way their on demand system works, I'm not sure it would even work correctly, or if the hubs would even match up.


----------

